# Atlantic crossing/internet



## Reyes (May 21, 2001)

Does anyone know a dealer that can help me with satalite internet service for my boat ?

Also the best months to sail across the Atlantic to the Med. Thankx


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2001)

I also wanted to know the fees for crossing the Panama Canal with a 32 ft. Sloop


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i believe it is currently $600- with a $800- bond. you will need to rent 4 very long lines and big fenders in addition to having at least 4 line handlers and a tip for the captain that the canal puts on your boat.
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we use comsat with our mini-m sat phone we get phone-fax-and internet
eric


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2001)

Thank you Kimberlite,
What is the bond for ? if you pay $600 cash ? Do you know how long it takes ?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2001)

Comsat ? thanks. We are outfitting our boat. First time Atlantic crossing. We researched the global cell phones and the internet access. Found the phone but couldn''t find the internet stuff. So thanks. I will search Comsat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

in what kind oif boat are you making 
the transit.
the bond is if you damage something in the transit
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I want to rent a sailboat , 40 ft , to cross the atlantic , route bermuda , azores gibraltar , June and July.. is there a company that makes this ???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Reyes...check out www.kvh.com for satellite internet service. Check out www.noonsite.com for latest Panama fees and some good articles on preparation and procedures and contacts. Also...best month to cross for Europe is May. That's when the Return ARC leaves the islands for Bermuda to Europe.

Guillermo...forget about it!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

guillermoruiz said:


> I want to rent a sailboat , 40 ft , to cross the atlantic , route bermuda , azores gibraltar , June and July.. is there a company that makes this ???


I doubt that you'll find a company that is willing to charter you a boat for a voyage of that scope.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you know if there is a more safe way to cross the atlantic than to cross solo or with a small crew ? Do exist flotilla or group of yatchs that share the resources to be more safe ? so if you have a problem , somebody can help you ?? Do you have a recomendation ..?
Thank you for your answers..
Guillermo


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Try taking a look at Atlantic Rally for Cruisers for detailed information.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Another product you may want to look into is Skymate. It allows you to send and receive emails and get various types of weather information. It has pretty much worldwide coverage using lowlevel orbiting satellites. You can get more info at www.skymate.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Internet on the Open Sea*

The way I get Internet connectivity on the open sea is by Iridium sat phone with data kit and Ocens e-mail software. The Sat Phone will set you back a $1000 or so, the air-time is about a buck a minute and the baud is 9 KBPS (that's right nine! slower than a bad dial-up) so don't plan on browsing. The Ocens e-mail software using compression bundles up you e-mails on both ends, automates the connection process through your sat phone minimizing the time on line...sometimes down to 30 seconds to receive and transmit e-mails.

Ocens also offers a weather service which is equally efficient at bringing down various preselected weather maps and for my money (and life) beats the heck out of trying to get faxes off of SSB. Iridium works everywhere and all the time. Not so with SSB.


----------

